# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون مكافحة الجرائم الإلكتروني الكويتي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرفق قانون مكافحة الجرائم الإلكترونية الكويتي رقم 63 لسنة 2015

----------

